# Battery Life on eVic VTC Mini



## Deadz (17/1/17)

Hi Gents, 

Hoping you guys can give me an idea if this is normal. 

A colleague recently acquired a VTC mini and has been complaining about the battery life being horrible.
Shes getting a little over half a day on a full charge. 

Setup:
eVic VTC Mini 
Samsung 25R
Smok Big Baby Beast With 0.4 Coil @ 45 Watt

Is this normal battery life wise ? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/1/17)

pretty much. The smok tanks are very power hungry and more suited to dual battery mods. Would be best to get a second back up battery. 

Edited. That samsung is rated at 2500mah. she would get more life from a samsung 30Q or LG browns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> pretty much. The smok tanks are very power hungry and more suited to dual battery mods. Would be best to get a second back up battery. Out of curiosity what brand battery is it?


Samsung 25R as per the OP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/1/17)

Andre said:


> Samsung 25R as per the OP.


Noted... Long day at work lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deadz (17/1/17)

Thanks Gents


----------



## VapingSpyker (17/1/17)

Yes, that 1/2 a day on a battery seems about right , I mainly use the LG Turds and can go a full work day 9 - 6 on a single battery vaping 5 - 7 min every 1 and a 1/2 hours. I use a 0.7 - 1 ohm coil during the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deadz (17/1/17)

VapingSpyker said:


> Yes, that 1/2 a day on a battery seems about right , I mainly use the LG Turds and can go a full work day 9 - 6 on a single battery vaping 5 - 7 min every 1 and a 1/2 hours. I use a 0.7 - 1 ohm coil during the day.



Thanks @VapingSpyker 
Could you share a link to those coils ?


----------



## Huffapuff (17/1/17)

I vaped a fair deal on my VTC mini, 2 batteries were definitely required for a day's use. I only use 3000mah batts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSpyker (17/1/17)

Deadz said:


> Thanks @VapingSpyker
> Could you share a link to those coils ?


They are unfortunately built by myself, in a serpent mini 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/1/17)

At 45W on a single battery you are not going to get great battery life at all. I have a .6ohm coil at 30w and after 4ml of juice the battery is ready to be changed.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadz (18/1/17)

Thanks for all the responses gents 

Going to see if I can sort out a Pair of LG Chocs for her


----------

